# SDBM



## shitbagdanny (Jan 19, 2012)

fuck yea depressive black metal.
learn german.


----------



## Revo (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah man sick shit check out on youtube leichenstatte depressive black metal from germany as well


----------



## Revo (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Revo (Jan 26, 2012)

not there most depressive but deff one off my favorites by this band


----------

